# Woocommerce Embroidery Options



## 2LCGraphics (Aug 23, 2019)

Hey guys,does anyone know of a plugin that can help me achieve Woocommerce to look have embroidery specific options and to look like this?


https://www.allheart.com/basics-by-allheart-unisex-v-neck-solid-scrub-top/p/ahb2000/


I saw a thread somewhere else on here but didn't have any answers. Maybe someone has found something. 



Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

So do you already have a functional wordpress site up already?


There was a thing back in the day (2017) called "Storefront Powerpack", and with a bit of tweaking you could replicate what you have linked to. 



But things have advanced in 3 years.


First thing i would do is use this http://www.builtwith.com and it will tell you what that specific site is built with. If its not a wordpress site, i would go and find a similar wordpress site and use the following tool, and it will tell you the name of the plugin and off you go.....

use this plugin detector : https://scanwp.net/ if you're link is not a wordpress site, well go and search for one with what your looking for and use the above facility to see which plugin it is.


Also, look a Tyler Moore on Youtube. Does some excellent vids along with scores of others.


----------



## nlck (Jan 23, 2019)

You could do this all this with custom product add-ons by woo commerce with woo-swatches. The style will depend on what theme your using.


----------

